# calling all gardeners



## strollingbones

what do you grow and how much?  do you put food up for the winter,,,if so what...and how?

i have seen where seed shops are running out of seeds...we have already gotten ours...seed potatoes...16.95 for a 50 lb bag...cheapest price around


----------



## dilloduck




----------



## strollingbones

that simply is not an artichoke?  is it? 

we have some spinach under cloaks...and things are beginning to come up...

it is too cold her to grow artichokes here...we are in zone 6


----------



## dilloduck

strollingbones said:


> that simply is not an artichoke?  is it?
> 
> we have some spinach under cloaks...and things are beginning to come up...
> 
> it is too cold her to grow artichokes here...we are in zone 6



It certainly is !


----------



## strollingbones

damn artichokes would be great....i just dont think they will fly here ....i would love an olive tree too


----------



## dilloduck

strollingbones said:


> damn artichokes would be great....i just dont think they will fly here ....i would love an olive tree too



We'll see how they do--first time for budding up. Two year old plants.


----------



## Shogun

Last year I grew an array of bell peppers, tomatoes and roses on my deck.  Red, orange, yellow, green and purple.  I loved being able to go pick strait off the plant for stuffed bell peppers and the like.  Didn't really see too much of a yield from the tomatoes though.  And, let's be honest, tomato plants stink.  Last years roses were supposed to be BLUE, goddammit..  But they turned pink and orange so.. 

I think this year i'm leaning towards more red, orange and yellow bell peppers...  maybe some carrots if I can find a clear pot...  some kind of berry vine or bush...  either Romaine Lettuce or a row of brocolli...  and STRAWBERRIES.  oh, and red and white roses until they offer actual fucking blue roses.


----------



## editec

Growing the food is really the easy part. I have often grown far more food than I can possible use and left it hanging on the vine and felt guilty as hell about it.

It's _storing_ all that food that is both expensive and time consuming.

Potatoes are a good emergency end of the world food because all you really need to store them in a dry, dark, relatively cool place to store them. (Note some potatoes are better for storing than others.  Ask your supplier which are good "keepers".)

Tomatoes can be stored green in the same place, especially if you wrap them in newpaper. They'll be rip in December..after that they're compost.

Onions are easily kept, too, as are shallots and garlic.

If you can dry food, that's a good storage system. the best really since it's cheap and safe.

Canning is a pain in the ass, in my opinion. It is neither cheaper than buying in a store, nor safer, either.


----------



## strollingbones

Shogun said:


> Last year I grew an array of bell peppers, tomatoes and roses on my deck.  Red, orange, yellow, green and purple.  I loved being able to go pick strait off the plant for stuffed bell peppers and the like.  Didn't really see too much of a yield from the tomatoes though.  And, let's be honest, tomato plants stink.  Last years roses were supposed to be BLUE, goddammit..  But they turned pink and orange so..
> 
> I think this year i'm leaning towards more red, orange and yellow bell peppers...  maybe some carrots if I can find a clear pot...  some kind of berry vine or bush...  either Romaine Lettuce or a row of brocolli...  and STRAWBERRIES.  oh, and red and white roses until they offer* actual fucking blue roses.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> i think jackson perkins has a blue rose..nope they tend to be more lavender...
> 
> True Blue Roses to be Sold First in Japan


----------



## Shogun

yea.  the "blue" rose I had last year was just a hybrid pink so i'm a little dubious.  They started lavender too.


----------



## strollingbones

strawberries are great in containers...you can grow potatoes in a 55 gal drum or trash can...i would stick to micro greens and such..bell peppers are good and fun...squash can be a container plant too..winter squash..putting food up is a lot of trouble...but canned food is still better when home canned...we do a lot of drying...i prefer canned or frozen


----------



## Shogun

im not actually a big fan of strawberries but I want something that I can yield a lot from and then ferment the shit out of and I can't think of any other berry or vine fruit...


----------



## RodISHI

It depends here on how much time we have. We have three apple trees that do very good so we have a load of fried apples stored up every year (I still have some in the freezer from last fall). Rasberries,  elderberries, mint  grow wild all over the place here. I try to grow a variety of squash, tomatoes, green beans, watermelons, spinach and lettuce in the years that I can here. Lettuce and spinach in containers also for fresh salads. Basil, parsly, and other goodies where ever I can find a space for them between the flowers. When we have the chance we can tomatoes and zuccini, green beans.  In the past here beets have never did very well and carrots seem to grow sparse where we planted them. 

Our little peach tree has not made fruit and it was planted the same year as one of the apples that does very well. Our plums? I forgot to look at last year to see if they made fruit.

Loads of black walnuts. We pick up at least a few boxes every year. The squirrels get the majority of them though.

Our field grows tons of wild chicory (I have wondered for years if we could actually harvest it as chicory is a pricey crop)

We have lots of natural daises, some shasta daisies, lots of enchinachia (purple cone), Golden cone flowers, tiger lilies, roses, trumpet vines, wisterias (I started a half a dozen more in a container this year) and a host of other flowers I planted over the years.


----------



## strollingbones

Shogun said:


> im not actually a big fan of strawberries but I want something that I can yield a lot from and then ferment the shit out of and I can't think of any other berry or vine fruit...



grapes but you would have to be careful with it....


----------



## Shogun

I dont have the space to invest in grape vines.  which sucks..


----------



## random3434

I would LOVE to grow some tomatoes and maybe some carrots this spring/summer.

I need some advice. I live in a condo, don't have a lot of planting area, but have a little bit. Have a patio.

What would be my best options? I mainly am interested in the tomatoes, there is NOTHING better than home grown tomatoes. 


Thanks.


----------



## manu1959

i have four different types of strawberrys.....
a couple of artichoke plants....
a pluotte tree
a pomiganite tree
an herb garden
two raised beds that i do tomatoes, peppers, green onions, lettuce, peas and beans....

i go shopping sunday morning for breakfast fixings......

it is heaven......


----------



## manu1959

Echo Zulu said:


> I would LOVE to grow some tomatoes and maybe some carrots this spring/summer.
> 
> I need some advice. I live in a condo, don't have a lot of planting area, but have a little bit. Have a patio.
> 
> What would be my best options? I mainly am interested in the tomatoes, there is NOTHING better than home grown tomatoes.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



try this.....it is kinda fun....

Upside down Tomatoes


----------



## random3434

manu1959 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to grow some tomatoes and maybe some carrots this spring/summer.
> 
> I need some advice. I live in a condo, don't have a lot of planting area, but have a little bit. Have a patio.
> 
> What would be my best options? I mainly am interested in the tomatoes, there is NOTHING better than home grown tomatoes.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try this.....it is kinda fun....
> 
> Upside down Tomatoes
Click to expand...


Thanks M59! I saved that site, I may try that!


----------



## Shogun

Echo Zulu said:


> I would LOVE to grow some tomatoes and maybe some carrots this spring/summer.
> 
> I need some advice. I live in a condo, don't have a lot of planting area, but have a little bit. Have a patio.
> 
> What would be my best options? I mainly am interested in the tomatoes, there is NOTHING better than home grown tomatoes.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



thats pretty much the same situation I'm in.  I'd find out how much sunlight your deck gets and keep that in mind when choosing what to plant.  for this very reason (partial shade on half the deck) I have a real crappy yield with tomatoes and other Full Sunlight plants.  Also, depending on how large your deck is, you might want to remember that some plants will grow bigger than others.  I can tell you.. packing pots of peppers inside right before the crazy typhoon stort is a lot easier than stinky near-bush tomato plants.  And, remember to provide plant support, any kind of mean wind will snap a plant in half.


----------



## editec

Shogun said:


> im not actually a big fan of strawberries but I want something that I can yield a lot from and then ferment the shit out of and I can't think of any other berry or vine fruit...


 
_Apples!_

If you lived nearby, Sho I could give you a couple hundred pounds of Gooseberries, too. 

I grow far more fruit Pears, apples, gooseberries, than I can ever use.

Fermentation basically only requires natural sugars.

And of course there's always potatoes, too.

Huge yields, not a whole lotta work, and you can keep the pests off using stuff that won't poison your ground, too.


----------



## Shogun

editec said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> im not actually a big fan of strawberries but I want something that I can yield a lot from and then ferment the shit out of and I can't think of any other berry or vine fruit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Apples!_
> 
> If you lived nearby, Sho I could give you a couple hundred pounds of Gooseberries, too.
> 
> I grow far more fruit Pears, apples, gooseberries, than I can ever use.
> 
> Fermentation basically only requires natural sugars.
> 
> And of course there's always potatoes, too.
> 
> Huge yields, not a whole lotta work, and you can keep the pests off using stuff that won't poison your ground, too.
Click to expand...


if only, dude..  I would start a fucking production line.  right now I have apple and dark cherry juice on the ferment.  Almost ready for it's third racking.  

Have you ever tried your hand at fermenting with all that potential stock?


----------



## strollingbones

we have apples and peaches....dont ask me why we have peaches...black arkansas and granny smith apples..then heirloom trees that we are trying to bring back....i guess stray trees is a better term. i got to go walk the mutts...i have 10 friggin acres but suddenly man wants to take the friggin mutts for a walk...he is not the one trying to control the 100 lb killer doberman.....on the said walk


----------



## Sky Dancer

I just planted two roses in the orchard this weekend.  I grow grapes of many varieties, apples, pears and apricots.

I just keep a small vegetable garden.  The orchard is fenced, otherwise the deer eat everything.


----------



## strollingbones

so far the deer arent taking over here...i dont know if the dogs just discourage them or what...a lot of stuff can be grown with hydroponics....not just for smoke anymore


----------



## Gunny

strollingbones said:


> what do you grow and how much?  do you put food up for the winter,,,if so what...and how?
> 
> i have seen where seed shops are running out of seeds...we have already gotten ours...seed potatoes...16.95 for a 50 lb bag...cheapest price around



Does it have to live to qualify one as a "gardener"?


----------



## dilloduck

Gunny said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you grow and how much?  do you put food up for the winter,,,if so what...and how?
> 
> i have seen where seed shops are running out of seeds...we have already gotten ours...seed potatoes...16.95 for a 50 lb bag...cheapest price around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have to live to qualify one as a "gardener"?
Click to expand...


naaa--- you can just say " it lived exactly as long as I planned it to "


----------



## strollingbones

o dead gardens ....i understand and empathize with ya

does the upside down tomato tree work manu?  i have seen it on tv but never got one...

we are planning a big garden this year....


----------



## Shadow

Last year I planted 4 diff kinds of tomatoes,bell peppers,two kinds of squash,cucumbers,beets and watermelon.  The only things that did well were the squash and beets(both were yummy).   This year I'll try the tomatoes again,I did see that topsy turvy thing on TV and almost bought it.  I might do it now,that i see upside down tomato growing could work.

Tried planting three Rose bushes last year... all died.  I'm hoping to try again,but it's looking like I don't have a green thumb for those.  My tulips and Iris are starting to come up,so all is not lost yet. Last year the sunflowers did well also.


----------



## Otter_Creek

Echo Zulu said:


> I would LOVE to grow some tomatoes and maybe some carrots this spring/summer.
> 
> I need some advice. I live in a condo, don't have a lot of planting area, but have a little bit. Have a patio.
> 
> What would be my best options? I mainly am interested in the tomatoes, there is NOTHING better than home grown tomatoes.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I grow some tomato's each year in 5 gal. buckets or large pots. I prefer the vines over the bush type and I run them up and tied to a trellis.

As long as you have some sun on your patio you can grow more than you'd think.
I bought the square foot gardening book years ago and am setting up tables outdoors so I can wheel to them.
I was going to start this weekend but haven't got the check that was mailed from 45 miles away, 8 days ago, Damnit.
Check out their new site and forums,and you'll be growing on the patio in no time.
Welcome To My Garden! | Square Foot Gardening


----------



## Shogun

just bought the first of this years plants.  A giant Red bell pepper and yellow bell pepper.. and, instead of tomatoes this year I am planting a raspberry and blackberry bush.


----------



## Gunny

Shogun said:


> just bought the first of this years plants.  A giant Red bell pepper and yellow bell pepper.. and, instead of tomatoes this year I am planting a raspberry and blackberry bush.



Pffft ... None of you motherfuckers can dig like a Marine ....


----------



## strollingbones

heads up shogun...some of that stuff has to be cross pollinated...so you gotta have two plants....i started my herbs today....have red pepper plants..but its suppose to be cold later ...so anything we plant we have to cover...


----------



## strollingbones

i dont think a blueberry bush can be a "container" plant...due to their rooting system....the roots are shallow and need to spread out around the plant for several feet....they run towards the surface and not deep....therefore you would need a rather large..diameter wise container...not so deep but hugely round....circumfirance or something


----------



## Shogun

meh... THIS IS AN ADVENTURE!


----------



## strollingbones

that is what spring is all about....


----------



## strollingbones

i got two bundles of june bearing strawberries today...and two grapes..one a concord for juice the other a blush eating grape....no herbs   i am looking for thyme..its is my favorite..i just like to grow it....i only have two kinds right now and i am on the look out for more...

so far i have the tyme..rosemary....chives..organo and sage....o and tarragon

but it is early yet


----------



## random3434

Is it time for me to buy tomato plants yet? They said we may get SNOW tomorrow here in Indiana...................


----------



## Terry

Gunny said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> just bought the first of this years plants. A giant Red bell pepper and yellow bell pepper.. and, instead of tomatoes this year I am planting a raspberry and blackberry bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft ... None of you motherfuckers can dig like a Marine ....
Click to expand...

 
Last year I dug a hole (wet clay dirt below the surface)5 feet deep and 5 feet in diameter.  why?  It's a dry well of course...added the rock, plastic 50 gallon drum, and laid the pipe from well water backwash to there.  

Oh I'm 5ft 4" and my weight at the time was 102 pounds.  It took me about 5 hours.  

arrrrrrrrrrrarrrrrrrrarrrrrrr


----------



## strollingbones

yall dont have back hoes?


----------



## dilloduck

Terry said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> just bought the first of this years plants. A giant Red bell pepper and yellow bell pepper.. and, instead of tomatoes this year I am planting a raspberry and blackberry bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft ... None of you motherfuckers can dig like a Marine ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last year I dug a hole (wet clay dirt below the surface)5 feet deep and 5 feet in diameter.  why?  It's a dry well of course...added the rock, plastic 50 gallon drum, and laid the pipe from well water backwash to there.
> 
> Oh I'm 5ft 4" and my weight at the time was 102 pounds.  It took me about 5 hours.
> 
> arrrrrrrrrrrarrrrrrrrarrrrrrr
Click to expand...


slacker


----------



## strollingbones

its too early for maters there echo....maters and basil both look for reasons to die....anyone done the "topsy turvy" maters?


----------



## random3434

strollingbones said:


> its too early for maters there echo....maters and basil both look for reasons to die....anyone done the "topsy turvy" maters?



Thanks bones! I wasn't sure. I'm off all next week for spring break, thought I'd try to get something going out on my tiny patio while I have the time.


----------



## Terry

slacker only because I had to use a fireplace shovel to actually lift that soil into a bucket then out of the hole once it was 3 feet deep.  It was a back breaker but loved every second of it.  Soon as the all this rain stops and sun dries all, I'll be out there with my chain saw chopping up the 9 pine trees that fell during the winter and then tugging the logs into my burn pit.  

I guess I could do what you all would do and go and hire an illegal or two..*hahaha*


----------



## dilloduck

Terry said:


> slacker only because I had to use a fireplace shovel to actually lift that soil into a bucket then out of the hole once it was 3 feet deep.  It was a back breaker but loved every second of it.  Soon as the all this rain stops and sun dries all, I'll be out there with my chain saw chopping up the 9 pine trees that fell during the winter and then tugging the logs into my burn pit.
> 
> I guess I could do what you all would do and go and hire an illegal or two..*hahaha*



Why ---I just get legal women like you to do it free !


----------



## Terry

dilloduck said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> slacker only because I had to use a fireplace shovel to actually lift that soil into a bucket then out of the hole once it was 3 feet deep. It was a back breaker but loved every second of it. Soon as the all this rain stops and sun dries all, I'll be out there with my chain saw chopping up the 9 pine trees that fell during the winter and then tugging the logs into my burn pit.
> 
> I guess I could do what you all would do and go and hire an illegal or two..*hahaha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why ---I just get legal women like you to do it free !
Click to expand...

Yeah I do all the hard work around here because my husband works and brings home the money oh did I mention my husband does all the shopping, cooking, and laundry too?


----------



## dilloduck

Terry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> slacker only because I had to use a fireplace shovel to actually lift that soil into a bucket then out of the hole once it was 3 feet deep. It was a back breaker but loved every second of it. Soon as the all this rain stops and sun dries all, I'll be out there with my chain saw chopping up the 9 pine trees that fell during the winter and then tugging the logs into my burn pit.
> 
> I guess I could do what you all would do and go and hire an illegal or two..*hahaha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why ---I just get legal women like you to do it free !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I do all the hard work around here because my husband works and brings home the money oh did I mention my husband does all the shopping, cooking, and laundry too?
Click to expand...


I would too if I had a gun to my head.


----------



## random3434

Terry said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> slacker only because I had to use a fireplace shovel to actually lift that soil into a bucket then out of the hole once it was 3 feet deep. It was a back breaker but loved every second of it. Soon as the all this rain stops and sun dries all, I'll be out there with my chain saw chopping up the 9 pine trees that fell during the winter and then tugging the logs into my burn pit.
> 
> I guess I could do what you all would do and go and hire an illegal or two..*hahaha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why ---I just get legal women like you to do it free !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I do all the hard work around here because my husband works and brings home the money oh did I mention my husband does all the shopping, cooking, and laundry too?
Click to expand...


Does he have a twin?


----------



## Terry

Echo Zulu said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why ---I just get legal women like you to do it free !
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I do all the hard work around here because my husband works and brings home the money oh did I mention my husband does all the shopping, cooking, and laundry too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does he have a twin?
Click to expand...

 sorry no, I had a little to do with it all, since his yard duties sucked to my satisfaction, I took that over, and he didn't like my cooking, so he took that.  The laundry came about because i was outside so much working on the yard/cleaning garage and all he didn't have any clean underwear...so he started to take on that duty.

I'm spoiled I guess, but he doesn't bitch at all.


----------



## strollingbones

hint for tomatoes:  put a dozen ground up eggshells around the plants...no, i have no clue why..just that it works..we dry the egg shells in the microwave then grind them in a small food processor...1/2 cup ground eggshells equals about a dozen egg shells...after we grind them we store them in an airtight jar...so we have plenty...


----------



## RodISHI

strollingbones said:


> hint for tomatoes:  put a dozen ground up eggshells around the plants...no, i have no clue why..just that it works..we dry the egg shells in the microwave then grind them in a small food processor...1/2 cup ground eggshells equals about a dozen egg shells...after we grind them we store them in an airtight jar...so we have plenty...


Sprinkle sugar around the base of the tomatoes as they are growing to make them sweeter.


----------



## strollingbones

the herb barrel..







the lower garden...we are getting spinach and lettuce expecting asparagus soon

and 4 to 8 inches of snow...


----------



## RodISHI

You have a lot more green there than we have here. It snowed yesterday but did not stick.


----------



## dilloduck

strollingbones said:


> the herb barrel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lower garden...we are getting spinach and lettuce expecting asparagus soon
> 
> and 4 to 8 inches of snow...



Good looking plot, Bones  !  ty !!


----------



## strollingbones

we are expecting snow today....and tomorrow.... 3 days of lows in the 20s....covering garden and herbs


----------



## strollingbones

duckie that is the lower garden...i will post more pics as we plant..the upper garden is only a couple of years old...


----------



## dilloduck

strollingbones said:


> we are expecting snow today....and tomorrow.... 3 days of lows in the 20s....covering garden and herbs



I guess you can be grateful for the moisture  ?????


----------

